# Bear River (Oneida Narrows)



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

My buddy and I fished the Bear River below Oneida Narrows Reservoir last Saturday. We arrived around 8:30 AM, and it was a bit more nippy than I was anticipating. It warmed up to the point where we could shed some clothing by lunch time. Caught a ton of little rainbows and a few nice browns. Didn't see any spawning beds in the stream. I'm wondering if the spawn is going to happen a week or two later this year due to the warm weather lately. Caught most of our fish on a double nymph rig, but we did manage quite a few on streamers and a few on dries. It's always great to get out and enjoy the autumn weather.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice- I was there Sunday- after 4 hours of Sharptail hunting- So Idaho at it's best- blasting and casting.


----------

